# does haylage fizz horses up?



## perfectpolly (17 July 2008)

just a general query really. can haylage fizz horses up?
what are the benefits of using haylage?


----------



## JenHunt (17 July 2008)

benefits - 
better grazing substitute as less of the vits and mins have been lost during drying.
better source of protein (as above) 
less dust to cause coughs.
higher energy level for horses working hard or who don't do as well.

disadvantages - 
'goes off' as the bacteria use air once the bale is opened to ferment the grass.
can make some horses fizzy, but usually only those that would do the same with a higher energy feed.
careful storage required to prevent spoilage.
can cause some horses to get the runs - try feeding a probiotic if it happens.


----------



## katie_and_toto (17 July 2008)

It could fizz up horses, because it's more sugary than hay, and it could also cause weight gain because of this. 

I love the smell of haylage though, and it's easier to handle than hay because it's slightly moist so strands don't tend to get everywhere. It would be better for a horse with respiritory problems than hay. That said, you have to be careful it doesn't go off, it absolutely stinks!! Also, it's normally more expensive than hay.


----------



## HayleyandBob (17 July 2008)

Gave my boys a few bales of haylage last year to "try" it out, neither seemed to be any fizzier, surprising seen as one of tehm goes nuts on just a handfull of any high energy feed, but it was certainly less messy !, i resorted back to using hay though because of the price, annoyingly my new boy gets a terrible cough so might be swapping again! id say its worth giving it a try


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (17 July 2008)

I had to switch to haylage as my big chap started to choke on hay. He is def more fizzy, partly cos I was on high fibre horsehage but had several off batches and got fed up of taking it back, now have local farmers stuff but that is higher energy. So I now have a horse who is very well and sleek but a powder keg to ride....

If you get the high fibre specific stuff it may be ok. And its lovely stuff, so much more appetising and easier to deal with than hay, no more soaking haynets hurrah!!!


----------



## DiablosGold (18 July 2008)

Makes no difference to my cob or my friend's Welsh D, but really hyped up my old YO's stallion, so she fed it to him before big shows to make him flashy.


----------



## Gooby (18 July 2008)

my boy is on haylage which doesnt make him fizzy at all, good job too because he's on box rest .. but it totally depends on the haylage. My YO's haylage is just maintains atm but if he fertilises the field then haylage fizzes them up more


----------



## TGM (18 July 2008)

People talk about haylage as if it is one product with the same nutritional makeup, whereas in fact the content of haylage varies widely according to the types of grasses used and the time that the grass is cut.  Early cut haylage is usually higher in sugars than late cut, and ryegrass is usually higher in sugars than types like timothy.  So early cut ryegrass haylage is likely to be quite high in sugars and could hype up a susceptible horse, whereas late cut timothy haylage is lower in sugars and therefore less likely to have a 'fizzing' effect.

I must say. however, I have fed my horses various varieties of haylage, including rye-grass and noticed no 'fizzing' effect at all!


----------



## charlottenicol (18 July 2008)

The yard I was on they hayleage was almost orange and damp and heavy, and Hudson was totally hypa, now we have lovely hayleage I noticed a difference within a couple of weeks with the way he behaved.


----------



## CrazyMare (18 July 2008)

In my experiance not on the whole. With a hot head who hypes up anyway, then sometimes its made a difference, but generally not.

I feed adlib hayledge and yes it is more expensive but my ponies look really good and are really happy.


----------



## Damnation (18 July 2008)

My TB mare went mad on hayledge but she was off work. If you have a horse on box rest or a hot headed horse doing no work then hayledge can cause fizziness. 
However she is on hayledge all the time now, even to stand in in the summer and it hasn't affected her, she looks good and hasn't fizzed up.


----------



## Janette (19 July 2008)

Star needs Pink Powder when she's on haylage as it makes her very loose.  doesn't rev her up though.


----------

